# RMA Forum at Vlad Vasiliev's Site.



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

I notice that the forum at Vlad Vasilev's site is gone! Does anyone know what happened to it?


----------



## Brian King (Oct 12, 2003)

It can still be accessed here
http://russianmartialart.org/forum/phpBB2/index.php

but only for a few more hours or days :wah: 

If you want to save any of the many threads I suggest you get busy and start printing. Same with the contact info you may have there.

I look forward to meeting many of my old friends from the RMA forum here at this wonderful forum and continuing the wonderfully informative threads and thoughts.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

I would be more than happy to archive it, mirror it, or otherwise add it to MT so its all still available.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Kaith
I have forwarded this thread to the mods. Now I can only hope.
Brian


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2003)

We'd be delighted to store any threads here, and we welcome any members from that forum to use this forum for discussion of Systema!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2003)

There was some great stuff there--I hope some of it (all of it!) can be saved!


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 13, 2003)

Closing thread for the time being.  Once some things are discussed with the other mods/admins, it might be re-opened.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2003)

I went through and brought over a few bits, just the resource links and announcements.  I hope some of the information will be preserved, at the least the "Featured Posts".

Regardless, we've got a spot for Systema for those who wish to use it.


----------

